# $10 Prop Table



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool... I did basically the same thing all around my work area and you cant beat it. I added some extra boards below for storage as well. I love these because you can beat the heck out of em, spill on 'em, nail 'em, whatever, its all good...very sturdy and inexpensive..thanks for posting a video,, if you build one or 2 of these you wont be sorry!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

That's really sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RahneFan (Sep 11, 2009)

Hauntcast fricking rules. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

The Cull Lumber bin rocks!....A haunters dream.


----------

